
Ask HN: Learn transcendental meditation? - aadilr
What resource, thought process, mindset, etc would you recommend for truly making breakthroughs in meditation? Anything from a particularly helpful book, school of thought, or realization that took things to the next level for you would be helpful.
======
morjanoff
I first learnt meditation at age 11. Lucky that my parents thought it
valuable. Have discovered several different types over the years, some more
useful than others.

TM, transcendental meditation involves being given a specific mantra by a TM
master. This is usually a word that you focus on during the meditation for
20mins twice a day. It works if you work it as with most things. You can
choose a word, like 'focus' or 'love' to meditate on even if you haven't been
given an official mantra. Or you can simply visualise the flicker of a candle
flame in your minds eye.

Mindfulness is the most useful meditation form I've found to help me. It is
not a dedicated time that you 'do' meditation, but a greater awareness of
yourself and all around you as you go through life. It is becoming the
observer. Simply by noticing your thoughts and noticing yourself noticing your
thoughts it can bring about a much higher level of clarity.

The great thing with this is you can set up certain triggers to remind you to
do it. There are several apps that can ding at a random interval and remind
you to become aware. Or you can use walking through a doorway as your trigger.

For me personally, I want to improve my levels of patience. So now any time I
feel impatient, I use that as my trigger to become present to where I am, what
I'm feeling and how I'm being.

Being impatient is essentially rejecting the reality of 'now' for some
preferred future. So by coming back to experiencing the present moment as if I
had chosen it myself, it's quite a powerful way to then move forward.

Best book I've read that can help with this is Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle.

There are many kinds of visualisations, breathing techniques, silence and
stillness exercises, but the most useful to actually making a difference in
life is mindfulness from my experience. And the great thing is it doesn't take
any extra time out of your day!

~~~
aadilr
Beautiful response, I appreciate your insight. The "walking through a doorway"
trigger is something that I will definitely try to implement. Are tips like
that what I am going to find in Power of Now? Are there specific gurus who you
feel make these difficult concepts and their implementations more accessible
to someone who was born and raised in Western society?

~~~
morjanoff
Thank you. Yes, Power of Now breaks the concepts down into chunks that are
much more tangible and easier to understand than the oft quoted "focus on
nothing" that is so unachievable for most people.

------
csense
For transcendental meditation, try meditating on π.

I prefer algebraic meditation, so I meditate on √2 instead.

EDIT: This was downvoted within two minutes. Get a sense of humor, HN.

